# Pride Final conflict



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2003)

Fight Card : 

For the PRIDE FC interim heavyweight championship 

Mirko Crop Cop Filipovic vs. Antonio Rodrigo Minotauro Nogueira 

Kazushi Sakuraba vs. TBA 


Semi Final round of the eight man middleweight tournament: 

Wanderlei Silva (Brazil) vs. Hidehiko Yoshida (Japan) 

Quinton Jackson (USA) vs. Chuck Liddell (USA) 


More matches for FINAL CONFLICT will be announced soon. 

Fight Card is subject to change. 

FINAL CONFLICT is scheduled for November 9th, 2003 from the Tokyo Dome in Japan. The event will premiere on North American pay per view (through iNDEMAND, DIRECTV, DISH NETWORK, UrbanXtra, TVN1, Bell Express Vu, and Viewers Choice) on November 9th via same day delay.


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2003)

Sak , Silva & Jackson are My Picks to Date.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 28, 2003)

Rampage,  Silva then silva over a tired rampage.    I am going to call Cro crop over Nog because I don't think Nog can get it on the ground.  and Randleman over Sak .


----------



## JDenz (Oct 29, 2003)

FINAL CONFLICT - Fight Card (Presented in Order) 

Gary Big Daddy Goodridge vs. Dan The Bull Bobish 

Middleweight Tournament Match #1 
Quinton Rampage Jackson vs. Chuck The Iceman Liddell 

Middleweight Tournament Match #2 
Wanderlei Silva vs. Hidehiko Yoshida 

Middleweight Tournament Match #3 (Reserve Match) 
Dan Henderson vs. Murilo Bustamante 

Heath Herring vs. Norihisa Yamamoto 

Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Kevin Randleman 

PRIDE FC Interim Heavyweight Championship Match 
Mirko Cro Cop Filipovic vs. Antonio Rodrigo Minotauro Nogueira 

Middleweight Tournament Final Match 
Winner Liddell/Jackson vs. Winner Silva/Yoshida


----------



## J-kid (Oct 30, 2003)

Sak will win via trangle choke vs randleemn
chuck will knock out rampage second round via lucky punch.
yoshida will get rocked but before silva can finish him he will get a takedown and submit silva.

Chuck fights Yoshida and chuck wins via strikes after he defends against 2 takedown attemps.

also to note Nog will sub Mirko after taking him down.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 30, 2003)

arg almost forgot busta is going to kncok out dan via mount

also going with herring even though yamamoto isnt bad.

also this will be a good war 
Gary Big Daddy Goodridge vs. Dan The Bull Bobish 
but i think Gary has this one but only time will tell.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 30, 2003)

Bobish in a tight fight busta and hendo to tight to call either sub by busta or jd by hendo.  Herring in a get me away from these monsters smashing win./


----------



## ace (Nov 12, 2003)

I called all the Fights but 1.
I realy thought Jackson was going to Win.

I said it after he Beat Kevin Randalman
He was going to Ko Chuck.

Silva Proved to be The Better Fighter that Night.

Nog had the Toughest Fight of the Night
But i said it was going to End in either a Triangel or Amrlock

I new Silva Was going to beat Yoshida
I Thought The Henderson fight was going to end in a Dis
in his Favor But He Ko'd Bustamante Quick.

I did not see Heith's Fight but new his wild hair would come through.

Sak Fight was Boring But I called That Armlock

There were alot of Big Names & some goodfights

I Would Like To see a Fresh Jackson Vs Silva Fight.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 13, 2003)

Definitly a good show Crocrop fight was awsome.  Next year I think Crocrop wins that fight.  Nog's lack of a good takedown almost bit him in the ***.


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't know why everyone thought the Sak vs Randleman fight was boring.  Granted they weren't whaling away on each other but I thought Sak was very technical and patient with Randleman trying to muscle through him and ground and pound.  I was very happy with the end result though.

I think once Cro Cop trains how to get out of a mount properly he's going to be unstoppable.  I honestly think had there been one more minute in that first round Nog would have been done, that kick to the head followed by the punch on the ground wouldn't have stopped there.  But I have to hand it Nog, he hung in there and won, fair and square.

I have to say, strangely enough, I was most impressed with Yoshida.  I think everyone underestimated him and I think he may be a force to be reconed with in the future.  He faired better against Wanderlei than Jackson did.  I know they were both fresh and Jackson wasn't but I think if Yoshida gets a few more fights under his belt he's going to be an even tougher opponant.

All in all one of the best Pride events I've ever seen.

Matt


----------



## JDenz (Nov 13, 2003)

It was boring Sak was hanging on for his life and Randleman wasn't really doing anything.  I agree about Crocrop he had him rocked, Nog said he was rocked to and that he was hurt.


----------



## spartanmachine (Nov 13, 2003)

The tournament went just as I had called it. Silva took it clearly although he had alot rougher of a match with Yoshida than predicted. Other great fights: Henderson is looking more and more impressive. Nogueira vs. Crocop was a good match too. Nog proved his toughness.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 13, 2003)

Silva had a very bad elbow from training which affected his punching.  He said that Yoshida was a very good fighter on the ground but his elbow is what made the match go on.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 20, 2003)

I was impressed by Yoshida.  I figured he was going to get knocked out in a minute but he went the distance.

And the Final was amazing, how Rampage kept getting up after all those knees was incredible.  I thinks thats the only ref stopage I've ever seen where both guys were still on their feet.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2003)

ya he has a head like a brick.  Same thing in his fight with Eastman he just kept taking them shots and fighting on.


----------

